# Orange Young Corn Snake Loose



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

We got a baby Corn Snake about 2 months ago. She had gotten out of her cage before and we found her the same day and put her back in with reinforced weight on her cage. I've double checked the tank, its completely sealed.

We have a 20 Long Tank with a Wire Mesh Top that fits well on the top.

While my girlfriend and I were home over the week, the snake got out of the cage and has been loose in the apartment. The apartment is sealed and on the ground floor. All the vents are on the ceiling and the we have checked behinds every possible corner starting from the back closet to the front of the apartment. We moved the fridge too. The only thing we can't look through is under the cabinets where there is a small space she can get in, like the mouse did. Also behind the stove.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to catch or lure this little girl out. She is about a foot long now. Bright orange so she is easy to spot. No Sign of her for 2 days now .

Advice is very welcome!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

When my snake got out he jammed himself into a rolled up poster in my closet.. for about 2 days.
This didn't work for me because he got stuck in one place and stayed there, but I lined flour along the walls, around things like closets, under the bed... If she does come out, which will be when it's night I'm assuming, at least you'll have SOME idea if she leaves a mark in the flour.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

a long shot......
is there any way of making a none return container with a mouse in
so she can get in but unable to get ok,possibly on a heat pad on low ?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

willow said:


> a long shot......
> is there any way of making a none return container with a mouse in
> so she can get in but unable to get ok,possibly on a heat pad on low ?


yea I was thinking that. The only problem is the non return container would have to have a hand closing door or something. Unless I want to put some serious work into a contraption, which might end up coming to that. I just went through the house again and checked everywhere and nothing. I still think she is under the main appliances / under the kitchen cabinets. There is a small space there.

The heat pad is a good idea. My girlfriend was reading and a moist paper towel could help as well. She will be dehydrated and hungry. Water and the mouse will pull her out.

I guess this will have to be the method. Now the real problem is what kind of container and trapping system. What I did for the mouse wont work because I don't know where the snake is....hmmm.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i wish you luck,she'll smell the mouse though won't she ?
silly thought here....
mouse in an appropriate little cage,inside a large cardboard box with small opening, box on a heat pad
so even if she can't get the mouse,she might just stay in the box ?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay so we have finished moving every piece of possible thing she could hide under and doing a general clean of the place in order to just make it easy to look for her. Still no luck.

We haven't tried to bait for her yet but tonight we will. I'm just thinking of the best way to do it because I don't want to let her get the mouse and just run off. I thought about tying the mouse to a string but I am still not sure about that....id have to sit there with a string attached to me hahaa.

another option is to put the mouse inside a container she can get in, but not out of. That would be harder to make and it would be a complex trap.

hmm. Honestly I don't even feel 100% sure that she is still in the apartment which is really upsetting. The front door looks sealed but than again how did she get out of the cage?! Same with the sliding door.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you put the mouse in a box with a hole too small for it to get out of, but large enough for the snake to get into would it be possible for her to eat the mouse, and then be stuck in the box?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

what is she usually kept in ?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I hope you find her.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Ogre44 said:


> If you put the mouse in a box with a hole too small for it to get out of, but large enough for the snake to get into would it be possible for her to eat the mouse, and then be stuck in the box?


I tried this but the snake didn't take the bait. I will have to try it again, maybe with a different set up. I am hoping she is still in the apartment.



willow said:


> what is she usually kept in ?


20 Gallon Long tank with a metal mesh screen top. I put heavy books on top of the screen. I think she pushed it open. We are going to purchase some clips for added support. 

The issue is finding her first thought.



dramaqueen said:


> Aww, I hope you find her.


Me too. Thank you!


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I know this is an old post but I feel it's worth it to mention if someone else loses their snake.

I have had this work with about 50% success:
Turn down the A/C to maybe 72-75 degrees.
Sleep on the floor in a central location.
Be prepared to wake up to a strange sensation if she decides to use you for warmth.

DO NOT TRY THIS WITH ANY SNAKE BIG ENOUGH TO KILL YOU.

Like I say, unorthodox, but it has worked for me before.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

RobertTheFish said:


> I know this is an old post but I feel it's worth it to mention if someone else loses their snake.
> 
> I have had this work with about 50% success:
> Turn down the A/C to maybe 72-75 degrees.
> ...


GENIUS!....wow....that's just perfect. WOW


----------

